# concrete adhesive



## fletton (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone

      Have a concrete birdbath about eighteen inches wide which has got broken in two. Is it possible to get a glue which would stick it together. It is only about 3/4 of an inch thick.


      Thanks

       Fletton


----------



## nukes00 (May 18, 2009)

Ya might try PL375.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 20, 2009)

There is also LePage's "PL Premium" which is a moisture cure polyurethane construction adhesive.  It's about the strongest construction adhesive I know of.  I takes 24 hours to cure to a bond that's about 3 times as strong as other construction adhesives.  Also, until it cures, you can clean it up with mineral spirits.  So, you can glue your bird bath back together with PL Premium, wipe away any excess adhesive with paper towels dampened with mineral spirits, and then just leave it alone while the adhesive cures (for a near invisible repair).


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 23, 2009)

3/4" ? ? ? very unlikely - there's just not enough mass to ' glue ',,, IF you set the piece in place well supported  promise not to EVER move it, you could,,, i suspect the temptation'll be too large to resist & it'll break again, tho


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 23, 2009)

yesitsconcrete said:


> 3/4" ? ? ? very unlikely - there's just not enough mass to ' glue ',,, IF you set the piece in place well supported  promise not to EVER move it, you could,,, i suspect the temptation'll be too large to resist & it'll break again, tho



Huh?

OK, I give up.

Why wouldn't PL Premium glue two pieces of concrete together with the same bond strength as it glues two pieces of wood together?

If the bond strength were the same, why would you say he/she couldn't move the birdbath without likely breaking it again?

I use PL Premium to glue 1/8 inch thick steel "roofs" to my parking fence fence posts, and there's no way that steel will come off that wood without using a hammer and/or pry bar.  Why would it fall apart if it's glueing concrete to concrete?


----------

